
Mobile App Uninstall Rate:What’s Considered Good and Bad? - ajiteshleo
https://xupler.com/2016/11/03/mobile-app-uninstall-ratewhats-considered-good-and-bad/
======
ktitesh11
Thanks.This is infornative. Where can I get more details about health and
fitness apps benchmarks ?

